# Dental care for affordable prices exist at all?



## gerrit

I have been in good health all my life physically in general, abstaining from alcohol, never smoked or tried drugs, never needed surgery, ... My one vice health-wise is a year long addiction to Coca-Cola, which I am trying to get rid off now. However, damage has already been done and some of my teeth are in rather bad state because of the addiction that has existed for years. I would like to get my teeth repaired or, if needed, have false teeth.

I so far only needed to see the doctor once to get my normal subscriptions for the meds that I have been taking for years, all free and the pharmacy charged me only 2 € which was a whole lot cheaper than in any other where I lived before. I was shocked to hear however that a full dental repair (= fixing all teeth) would cost well over 5000 € and that some Spaniards go abroad for dental care (one friend of mine did it in Brazil and said the travel and dental care there combined where still cheaper than having it done in Spain itself )

So I was wondering if there is no affordable option at all for those whose teeth are severely damaged and want to get rid of their last health vice? I am really willing to get rid of the cola addiction but would like to get my teeth at least looking cleaner as well ; however I don't have financial reserves allowing to spend a few thousand euros on it and even if I had I'd say the price is just absurd.

Does anyone have any hints?


----------



## lynn

If you think that dental work is expensive in Spain, you should see the cost in the UK!!! When I was living in the UK, I was quoted £2500 for one dental inplant. I came across to Spain to have it done, and it cost 1000 euros (and I'm sure if I had been a resident here I would have found it cheaper). Whilst the UK does still have some state provision for dental care, in reality, most procedures can only be done privately, and the costs are astronomical. I would be interested to hear of other peoples' experiences of using dentist here in Spain. It's on my 'to do' list!!


----------



## Stravinsky

Ive found dental treatment in Spain to be very cheap compared to what I was paying in the UK


----------



## SteveHall

If you think Spain is expensive try Norway! A Norwegian dentist in Torrevieja advertises that their patients can have an annual check up cheaper in Spain than Norway even with flights and accommodation included. 

That said I think dentistry is in danger of pricing itself out of the realms of the guy in the street and two friends have recently had major work done in Poland and Goa to save considerable expense. A good friend who had to be kind very poor teeth spent 3 weeks in Goa and has now a superb full mouth of beautiful shining teeth for just 1800 USD!! 

His whole 3 week adventure for himself and wife in 4* beach hotel including flights was less than 10,000 euros - half what he had been quoted at his local dentist in Albir ....without the holiday of a lifetime.


----------



## gus-lopez

Stravinsky said:


> Ive found dental treatment in Spain to be very cheap compared to what I was paying in the UK


I'm with you,I'd say I pay less than 50% of the UK prices.


----------



## Stravinsky

gus-lopez said:


> I'm with you,I'd say I pay less than 50% of the UK prices.



I had two fillings in the Uk just before I left and it was just over £150 iirc. Over here I pay €40 for a filling


----------



## Tallulah

Yep - 40euros the going rate here for fillings too. Extractions  and check ups free though on the SS.

We've been very pleased with the work carried out on our daughter so far. OK, so corrective work for children you have to pay for and she needed a fair amount of correction to her teeth - and now should be in her final phase before a retaining "brace" is put in place for a year or so. Although in total we will have paid approx 3000euros for all the treatment she's received which will hopefully leave her with that "Colgate smile"  what we did find here as opposed to the UK was that they wanted to start her corrective treatment much, much earlier. She was just over 8 years old when she started. I think they leave it much later in the UK if I remember correctly, perhaps early teens?? What that did mean for her was that no extractions or surgery was required, and therefore when she lost her milk teeth in preparation for her secondary set to come through, they were able to fall into place easily with minimal fuss. Again, x-rays via a private hospital (full facial x-rays/machine spinning around the head job) cost around 45euros. 

As for my boys - elder son is in the last stages of treatment (luckily nothing really in comparison to his twin sister - just a "take out and put in" brace) and youngest son just required a "habit breaker" retainer which has done the trick and he's been wearing that at night for the past year - has worked incredibly well and therefore should not require anything more permanent after that.

Regarding cosmetic dentistry/implants/veneers etc, I think there is a very competitive market here and still favourable pricewise in comparison to UK private dental on talking to family and friends back in the UK.


----------



## mrypg9

Before we left Prague,we had extensive dental surgery carried out. Implants, veneers the lot!
A very professional job at roughly a quarter to a third of the UK price, carried out by one of the CR's top dental surgeons.
So.... take a holiday in one of Europe's most beautiful cities combined with having a superb set of gnashers!
Anyone interested can pm me for details of the dental surgeon and his clinic, all of which can be viewed on-line.
I guess he had clients from Spain as his prospectus/price list came in Czech, English, German and Spanish.


----------



## Tallulah

A blast from the past!!:clap2:am Ayres "Oh I wish I looked after me teeth"


----------



## chris(madrid)

If you forsee needing a fair amount of dental work - sign up and pay private health insurance. My last "crown" was about 200Euros all in. I need an implant and prosthetic cap and that'll be a good 1000 - I keep putting it off - but more because it takes so long.

A mates dad in Barcelona paid out 18,000Euros for a full service. But he did go top drawer.


----------



## mrypg9

chris(madrid) said:


> If you forsee needing a fair amount of dental work - sign up and pay private health insurance. My last "crown" was about 200Euros all in. I need an implant and prosthetic cap and that'll be a good 1000 - I keep putting it off - but more because it takes so long.
> 
> A mates dad in Barcelona paid out 18,000Euros for a full service. But he did go top drawer.



So take a holiday in Prague and combine business with pleasure!


----------



## Tallulah

mrypg9 said:


> So take a holiday in Prague and combine business with pleasure!


 At my mum's dental surgery, they're offering Botox as well now. A lot of these packages abroad do the full works, don't they. Still, wouldn't want to end up looking like this!!....



http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/02_03/Wildenstein1WENN_468x696.jpg


----------



## xabiaxica

Tallulah said:


> At my mum's dental surgery, they're offering Botox as well now. A lot of these packages abroad do the full works, don't they. Still, wouldn't want to end up looking like this!!....
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/02_03/Wildenstein1WENN_468x696.jpg


what do you think she sees in the mirror?


----------



## Tallulah

xabiachica said:


> what do you think she sees in the mirror?


:clap2::clap2: Probably, poor deluded soul. How the hell does she think that would be attractive or even an improvement on ageing gracefully?! Mind you, here in Spain we have our very own Duquesa de Alba and Ana Obregon


----------



## xabiaxica

Tallulah said:


> :clap2::clap2: Probably, poor deluded soul. How the hell does she think that would be attractive or even an improvement on ageing gracefully?! Mind you, here in Spain we have our very own Duquesa de Alba and Ana Obregon


true

Belen Esteban does look a bit better without the trunks under her eyes though









OMG that was *****y


edit - it sweary filter didn't like that one


----------



## mrypg9

Tallulah said:


> At my mum's dental surgery, they're offering Botox as well now. A lot of these packages abroad do the full works, don't they. Still, wouldn't want to end up looking like this!!....
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/02_03/Wildenstein1WENN_468x696.jpg



In some cases, formaldehyde might be more appropriate!
I think I'd put more trust in Czech doctors, dentists etc. than, say Bulgarian or Hungarian equivalents. The Czech health service has a good reputation, on the whole.


----------



## susanspain

Please check out who you are going to choose/use... 
There are some great Scandi dentists in the Malaga/cdel sol area... but i find they are beginning to price themselves out of the 'ordinary' persons reach. 
But i guess if your teeth are important to you, then find someone who you consider to be a good bet and possibly negotiate if a lot of work is involved. 
My implant cost 900 Euros 5 yrs ago. A crown Euros 400. This has gone up about 20% now. But I trust the dentist implicitly. 
There are a lot of 'duds' about.. If you can... go on recommendation/your gut feeling when you get there. 
(I am in the process of trying to find someone nr/in Fuengirola as I have had some aches/pains recently and my previous guy has moved to Puerto Banus... But then again.. maybe he would be worth travelling to see)...


----------



## lynn

susanspain said:


> Please check out who you are going to choose/use...
> There are some great Scandi dentists in the Malaga/cdel sol area... but i find they are beginning to price themselves out of the 'ordinary' persons reach.
> But i guess if your teeth are important to you, then find someone who you consider to be a good bet and possibly negotiate if a lot of work is involved.
> My implant cost 900 Euros 5 yrs ago. A crown Euros 400. This has gone up about 20% now. But I trust the dentist implicitly.
> There are a lot of 'duds' about.. If you can... go on recommendation/your gut feeling when you get there.
> (I am in the process of trying to find someone nr/in Fuengirola as I have had some aches/pains recently and my previous guy has moved to Puerto Banus... But then again.. maybe he would be worth travelling to see)...


I'm in the same boat! Looking for a dentist in the Fuengirola area. I haven't had any recommendations, but have emailed a few to get an idea of prices and basically, it ranges from 30 euros for a check up and clean, to about 70 euro just for a consultation! I have seen a dentist down Marbella way, but I don't really want to travel that far with the kids, as my daughter will need orthodontic services and will therefore have more frequent appointments. If you hear of a good recommendation I would love to hear from you


----------



## Tallulah

lynn said:


> I'm in the same boat! Looking for a dentist in the Fuengirola area. I haven't had any recommendations, but have emailed a few to get an idea of prices and basically, it ranges from 30 euros for a check up and clean, to about 70 euro just for a consultation! I have seen a dentist down Marbella way, but I don't really want to travel that far with the kids, as my daughter will need orthodontic services and will therefore have more frequent appointments. If you hear of a good recommendation I would love to hear from you


That's a good point Lynn - you will really want somewhere close by in your daughter's situation. My daughter's treatment entails her going every month for checks and adjustments to her aparato - plus if there's any "emergency work" to be done, it's not too far away - for example, if part of the aparato becomes loose (perhaps she's forgotten to not take the meat off the bone if they're having ribs at school lunch for example) and she's managed to unglue one of the pieces on her teeth, etc. Can't you have a word with some of the parents at your children's school? Especially if you see any of your kids' friends wearing braces etc?? Our recommendation came from a family member here whose daughter required extensive work as well - but it's quite easy to get other recommendations from parents round about as well - just check out the shiny metal smiles around the school!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tallulah said:


> That's a good point Lynn - you will really want somewhere close by in your daughter's situation. My daughter's treatment entails her going every month for checks and adjustments to her aparato - plus if there's any "emergency work" to be done, it's not too far away - for example, if part of the aparato becomes loose (perhaps she's forgotten to not take the meat off the bone if they're having ribs at school lunch for example) and she's managed to unglue one of the pieces on her teeth, etc. Can't you have a word with some of the parents at your children's school? Especially if you see any of your kids' friends wearing braces etc?? Our recommendation came from a family member here whose daughter required extensive work as well - but it's quite easy to get other recommendations from parents round about as well - just check out the shiny metal smiles around the school!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Being easy to get to is fundamental and to make sure the dentist has an emergency number or can tell you where to go in an emergency. My daughter had to go every month for 18th months, and although the dentist worked well we always had a minimum of a 45min wait. If we'd had to go to the next town we'd never have got homework done or dinner cooked.
As for emergency, once, there she was in her pijamas, brushing her teeth and "ping" something broke somewhere and she was left with about three cms of wire sticking out of her mouth - no emergency dentist. After several phone calls I ended up taking her to *urgencias* in the health centre where they managed to cut it off with I don't know what
I'm glad that stage of parenting is over. Now she's 15 *all* I have to worry about is sex n' drugs n' rock n' roll (or rap)


----------



## Tallulah

Pesky Wesky said:


> Being easy to get to is fundamental and to make sure the dentist has an emergency number or can tell you where to go in an emergency. My daughter had to go every month for 18th months, and although the dentist worked well we always had a minimum of a 45min wait. If we'd had to go to the next town we'd never have got homework done or dinner cooked.
> As for emergency, once, there she was in her pijamas, brushing her teeth and "ping" something broke somewhere and she was left with about three cms of wire sticking out of her mouth - no emergency dentist. After several phone calls I ended up taking her to *urgencias* in the health centre where they managed to cut it off with I don't know what
> I'm glad that stage of parenting is over. Now she's 15 *all* I have to worry about is sex n' drugs n' rock n' roll (or rap)


Yes, they are rather delicate aren't they - I think the dentist was getting a bit p'ed off with our constant visits at first - even though dd was cutting her food into tiny pieces, she still managed to dislodge some of the "feat of engineering" that was going on inside her mouth!! So dentist swapped the "arcos" upper and lower for thicker ones. If anything sticks out, she just told us to use a little pair of wire cutters on her and then get her in next day.

I'm glad that stage of parenting is over. Now she's 15 *all* I have to worry about is sex n' drugs n' rock n' roll (or rap)[/QUOTE]

:clap2: Mine's just started hip/hop & street/modern dance classes - apparently shaking their stuff to Lady Gaga - and have been told by the teacher that they need to learn to dance in heels. Knowing how clumsy dd is (she takes after me!) it'll be further trips to emergency rooms! I blame Fama a Bailar.


----------



## gerrit

OK, but if a simple filling or crown or reparing a broken tooth is that costly, what if basically you want your whole mouth to be repaired? Even if I had 7000 € I'd say it'd be a bit absurd to pay that much.

There must be some cheaper and still reliable option?  PS: false teeth may be included as option. As long as it looks neat again and gives no physical discomfort. I have taken good care of my health except for my teeth thanks to soda addiction, I don't have physical discomfort but admit my mouth looks not good so if false teeth is the affordable and reliable option it's just as fine for me as repairing teeth.

Thing is... Imagine only 80 euro per teeth (and then I probably am overoptimistic) multiplied by the number of teeth in our mouth ... That doesn't sound like a nice price tag ...


----------



## lynn

Yes, I'm afraid dental work is costly, and this is why I nag and nag my children to look after their teeth! It is difficult to get across to them that food and drink they consume now could eventually lead to painful and expensive treatment in later life, but that is the reality.

The phrase 'shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted' springs to mind!


----------



## Tallulah

gerrit said:


> OK, but if a simple filling or crown or reparing a broken tooth is that costly, what if basically you want your whole mouth to be repaired? Even if I had 7000 € I'd say it'd be a bit absurd to pay that much.
> 
> There must be some cheaper and still reliable option?  PS: false teeth may be included as option. As long as it looks neat again and gives no physical discomfort. I have taken good care of my health except for my teeth thanks to soda addiction, I don't have physical discomfort but admit my mouth looks not good so if false teeth is the affordable and reliable option it's just as fine for me as repairing teeth.
> 
> Thing is... Imagine only 80 euro per teeth (and then I probably am overoptimistic) multiplied by the number of teeth in our mouth ... That doesn't sound like a nice price tag ...


There was a Spanish woman on one of the main news channels recently who was having some extensive repair work done - I believe some implant work etc - as a new initiative had started up where she was living to make dental care more accessible to those with lower incomes. She was a young widow with children - and what would have cost her several thousand euros was instead costing her a few hundred euros - with the option of paying in installments. It really depends on whereabouts in Spain you are based. Can you get some local recommendations and go for consultations for cost estimates? It really varies within the communidades.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tallulah said:


> There was a Spanish woman on one of the main news channels recently who was having some extensive repair work done - I believe some implant work etc - as a new initiative had started up where she was living to make dental care more accessible to those with lower incomes. She was a young widow with children - and what would have cost her several thousand euros was instead costing her a few hundred euros - with the option of paying in installments. It really depends on whereabouts in Spain you are based. Can you get some local recommendations and go for consultations for cost estimates? It really varies within the communidades.


It's true that paying in installments is usually an option, and with my daughter's braces we had a kind of contract and had a closed price. We paid xx amount each month for 18 months and that included any emergency visits cos smth had fallen off for example and also it didn't matter if the treatment went over the limit of 18 months.


----------



## Tallulah

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true that paying in installments is usually an option, and with my daughter's braces we had a kind of contract and had a closed price. We paid xx amount each month for 18 months and that included any emergency visits cos smth had fallen off for example and also it didn't matter if the treatment went over the limit of 18 months.


We had more of an estimate as the dentist can't be entirely sure of when she will complete her treatment once and for all. DD is in her second phase at the moment (there will be three I think). At the beginning of each of the phases, there was an initial payment for x-rays, the aparato itself and studies. Then a monthly cost - this covers any adjustments/replacement parts. Spreading the costs out this way has made it more manageable, but it's still bloody expensive! Still, I do believe it's worth every penny - we're thrilled with the results so far and starting her at such a young age she wasn't at that stage where she was terribly self-conscious about it. Saying that though, there's a lot of children at school undergoing this type of treatment - and adults too ( I guess when they get to the stage when they can afford it where perhaps their parents couldn't). I guess it doesn't have that stigma anymore that it used to, to have a mouth full of metal!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tallulah said:


> We had more of an estimate as the dentist can't be entirely sure of when she will complete her treatment once and for all. DD is in her second phase at the moment (there will be three I think). At the beginning of each of the phases, there was an initial payment for x-rays, the aparato itself and studies. Then a monthly cost - this covers any adjustments/replacement parts. Spreading the costs out this way has made it more manageable, but it's still bloody expensive! Still, I do believe it's worth every penny - we're thrilled with the results so far and starting her at such a young age she wasn't at that stage where she was terribly self-conscious about it. Saying that though, there's a lot of children at school undergoing this type of treatment - and adults too ( I guess when they get to the stage when they can afford it where perhaps their parents couldn't). I guess it doesn't have that stigma anymore that it used to, to have a mouth full of metal!!


Yep, braces seem to be the thing. And I see a lot of adults with braces too. I must admit sometimes I think these dentists are over zealous with their wires, but in the case of my daughter it was necessary as it was effecting the set of her jaw. And I also see a lot of adults who haven't had corrective work done on their teeth and it's such a shame sometimes to see how with just a few visits to the dentists their whole face could've been different.
But as you say it's expensive and it certainly gnaws away at your time.
Waffle waffle, sorry!


----------



## susanspain

*Dentists in/near Fuengirola*

Just to post an update on my previous - where I was searching for an 'affordable' dentist in my area. (Sadly my last dentist moved down to Puerto Banus and it is cutting into my budget to travel down the coast that far). 

Another member & I were comparing who we had been to/and how they rated. It seems we have both been 'through the phone book!'

She mentioned a new clinic recently opened called sos/'The Dental Studio' in Avda Jesus Santos Rein. 
They are offering amazing 'introductory prices. 70% off'. This all sounded a bit good to be true, but I went along anyway. They are offering (as standard?) any examination, X Rays and injections free, then give you a quote (which at Euros 200 for a crown) will beat any price you might get elsewhere! Only I didn't make it to the free consultation, something told me I might not be happy there? (I always listen to my instinct). BUT - If anyone has been and had treatment, please let me know if it is kosher! (I was just put off by the Russian speaking dentist who seemed to have no Spanish or English. How is he supposed to communicate with me? Unless he always has an assistant who does speak something we both do). 

I ended up going back to the Nordic Dental Centre (opposite the bus station). Thankfully on this occasion it was 'just' a filling. I dread going there as they are usually quite pricy. But at least I know the quality of their work - and I can't fault it. 
Any other recommendations welcome!


----------



## Mini100

I've just had an infection cleared (small op in the upper front gum resulting in 6 stitches) and a crown glued back into place...cost here in Spain 560 euro's. 
I now need a tooth implant and thats going to cost me (next month) 1,200 euro's!
The dentist I go to is excellent though, he's spanish with perfect english which helps.
I've been over to consult with my ex dentist in the Uk and was told my tooth implant would cost around £2000 at their practice!!


----------



## VFR

Where I live............
Tooth out 40eu
Filling about the same.
My wife had 2 lower front teeth removed as they were loose & the 2 either side ground down to accept the new bridge of 6 porcelain replacements, super job made by them on site and the price was 1k all in.


----------



## dianeincoin

mrypg9 said:


> Before we left Prague,we had extensive dental surgery carried out. Implants, veneers the lot!
> A very professional job at roughly a quarter to a third of the UK price, carried out by one of the CR's top dental surgeons.
> So.... take a holiday in one of Europe's most beautiful cities combined with having a superb set of gnashers!
> Anyone interested can pm me for details of the dental surgeon and his clinic, all of which can be viewed on-line.
> I guess he had clients from Spain as his prospectus/price list came in Czech, English, German and Spanish.


I would like the contact details of your dentist, please. Many thanks, Diane


----------



## SteveHall

Yes, I have had friends who have had extensive work done in Hungary, Poland and Goa recently. All were very pleased with their work and the money they saved. Bill had almost a whole new mouth of upper and lower teeth fitted for 1800 USD in Goa. He took his whole family for 3 weeks and spent in total 8000 USD on a holiday of a lifetime. Half the cost he had been quoted in Altea, Costa Blanca


----------



## JonG

*Affordable dental care*

The figure of €5000 you are quoting for a "full dental repair" is a totally random amount, probably provided by someone with limited experience of normal routine dental charges. 

I am a British dentist working on the Costa Blanca, and frequently encounter patients with similar problems to yourself. I have never had a patient pay anywhere near this amount. The extremely high charges that people like to talk about, are due to the provision of dental implants, an option that for most people is unrealistic due to the cost. 

Although implant therapy can usually provide excellent results, it is not possible in all cases irrespective of cost, and alternative treatments are always available (implants are a relatively new development, and people obviously had dental treatment in the "pre-implant" days), and at much more affordable prices. 

Patients frequently tell me that charges here are far more reasonable than in their home countries, particularly Ireland, UK, Germany and Scandinavian countries. I certainly know this to be the case compared to private quality dentistry in the UK, of which I have more than 20 years experience.

My advice is to seek a thorough dental examination and obtain a no-obligation estimate of the costs. I hope you will be pleasantly surprised, and so be able to have the treatment undertaken, as it is so important to general health and self-confidence. 




. as l


gerrit said:


> I have been in good health all my life physically in general, abstaining from alcohol, never smoked or tried drugs, never needed surgery, ... My one vice health-wise is a year long addiction to Coca-Cola, which I am trying to get rid off now. However, damage has already been done and some of my teeth are in rather bad state because of the addiction that has existed for years. I would like to get my teeth repaired or, if needed, have false teeth.
> 
> I so far only needed to see the doctor once to get my normal subscriptions for the meds that I have been taking for years, all free and the pharmacy charged me only 2 € which was a whole lot cheaper than in any other where I lived before. I was shocked to hear however that a full dental repair (= fixing all teeth) would cost well over 5000 € and that some Spaniards go abroad for dental care (one friend of mine did it in Brazil and said the travel and dental care there combined where still cheaper than having it done in Spain itself )
> 
> So I was wondering if there is no affordable option at all for those whose teeth are severely damaged and want to get rid of their last health vice? I am really willing to get rid of the cola addiction but would like to get my teeth at least looking cleaner as well ; however I don't have financial reserves allowing to spend a few thousand euros on it and even if I had I'd say the price is just absurd.
> 
> Does anyone have any hints?


----------



## SteveHall

Excellent to meet you here Jon. Welcome. 

You are sooo right about the cost compared to Scandinavia. A Torrevieja dentist from Bergen, Norway advertises "health tourism" in the Norwegian papers. Just this week a friend from Oslo went to Budapest (spas and all AND with her mother) for four days to have some restoration work done. The treatment, flights, hotel nights and spa "treats" were less than just the dental work in Oslo centre!


----------

